# Aid for friends?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://news.msn.com/us/obama-pledges-he ... california

Obama is going to help his buddies, but when the Midwest gets hit with a blizzard he just lets them hang? Kinda fishy to me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That's because the Midwest people don't stand around and *****, complain and whine about floods, wind and snow... they just get up and HANDLE it like adults.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

30,000,000 people not all eligible voters today but 2016 is coming for democrats again. can you say buying votes? i'll bet you they keep control in 2016!

stupidity will repeat itself.

I hope i'm wrong!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> That's because the Midwest people don't stand around and b#tch, complain and whine about floods, wind and snow... they just get up and HANDLE it like adults.


How can anyone with half a brain not see what is really going on


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is because most out there do not have half a brain. As long as their opium is on tv they do not care. You know sports, dance shows, well junk tv.


----------

